# Radon Zr Team 7.0 (raw blue grey) schlechte Lackierung ?



## Tiggy (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo.

Heute ist mein neu bestelltes Radon Zr Team 7.0 Farbe raw blue grey von bike-discount.de angekommen. Bei der Lackierung am Rahmen sehen einige Stellen nicht gut verarbeitet aus (siehe Bilder). Manche Stellen sind z.B heller oder dunkler etc. Hat jemand hier im Board das Modell in der gleichen Farbe und kann mal bei sich nach schauen? Oder ist das normal bei der Lackierung. Kenne mich da nicht so aus und wollte euch mal um Rat bitten. Grüße Tiggy 

Bilder: 
http://imgur.com/a/ECXgI
http://imgur.com/a/UXGY9
http://imgur.com/a/9bLBZ
http://imgur.com/a/DYs9f
http://imgur.com/a/z0cPu


----------



## Airigh (29. Juli 2017)

Das ist bei meinem Raw Slide auch so. Ist ganz normal, der Rahmen wird halt geschliffen und dann kommt Klarlack darüber. Dann hast du halt noch die Schleifspuren, die man sieht.  Sprich das ist nicht der Lack, das ist ja eben nur Klarlack, sondern das geschliffene Alu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (29. Juli 2017)

Raw halt.


----------



## Tiggy (29. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antworten . Hab das mittlerweile auch raus gefunden. War mir am Anfang nur nicht sicher . Grüße Tiggi


----------



## Zimt (20. November 2017)

Welche Vorgehensweise wäre professionell, wenn die grauen und blauen Decals weg sollen?


----------

